# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  قرار محاكمة لبني احمد حسين

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قرار محكمة الخرطوم شمال في محاكمة لبني احمد حسين
منقول 
نورد فيما يلي نص قرار محكمة جنايات الخرطوم شمال في محاكمة المتهمة لبنى أحمد حسين. 
محكمة جنايات الخرطوم شمال
محاكمة المتهمة لبني أحمد حسين
نصّ القرار 
بعد أن سمعت المحكمة قضية الاتهام واستجوبت المتهمة تقدم محامي الدفاع بطلب التمس فيه شطب الاتهام بدعوى أن البينات التي وردت في الدعوى هى بينات مختلقة من الشرطة، واعترض ممثل الاتهام على هذا الطلب موضحاً أن البينات المقدمة كافية للإدانة لأن رجال الشرطة قد أدلوا بأقوالهم على اليمين وهم ليس لهم أي عداوة أو مصلحة ضد المتهمة والتمس رفض الطلب.
وتتحصل الوقائع الثابتة بأن الشرطة تحركت إلى مقهى (كوكب الشرق) بناء على شكوى وردت لهم من أحد المواطنين بالحي الذي يوجد فيه المقهى الليلي وعند دخولهم المقهى وجدوا خليطاً من الرجال والنساء يرقصون على أغاني فنان مصري وأن حوالي اثنتا عشر فتاة ترتدي ملابس فاضحة ومن ضمنهن المتهمة حيث تم اقتيادهن إلى قسم الشرطة وفتحت في مواجهتهن بلاغات تحت المادة 152 من القانون الجنائي وبذلك كانت المتهمة لبني أحمد حسين تواجه الاتهام تحت المادة 152 من القانون الجنائى لسنة 1991م والتى تنص على أنه :ــ
(1) " من يأتي في مكان عام فعلاً أو سلوكاً فاضحاً أو مخلاً بالآداب العامة أو يتزيَّا بزي فاضح أو مخل بالآداب العامة يسبب مضايقة للشعور العام يعاقب بالجلد بما لا يجاوز أربعين جلدة أو بالغرامة أو العقوبتين معاً".
(2) "
يعدُّ الفعل مخلاً بالآداب العامة إذا كان كذلك في معيار الدين الذي يعتنقه الفاعل أو عرف البلد الذي يقع فيه الفعل ".
وبما أن المادة 152 من القانون الجنائي لسنة 1991م لم تكن مستحدثة حيث كان ما يقابلها من مواد في القوانين الجنائية السودانية منذ صدور أول قانون في عام 1899م وما أعقبه من قوانين مستمدة من القانون الهندي والإنجليزي ونستدل على ذلك بما جاء في مؤلف الدكتور/ محمد محي الدين عوض ( التعليق على قانون العقوبات السوداني لسنة 1974م) حيث ذكر بصفحة (454) أن المادة 234 من قانون العقوبات لسنة 1974م تنص على أنه:-
" من أتى في مكان عام فعلاً فاضحاً أو منافياً للآداب مما يسبب مضايقة للغير يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنة واحدة أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً".
وأن هذه المادة تقابل المادة 218 من القانون السابق القديم كما تقابل المادة 234 من قانون العقوبات لسنة 1925م والتي تقرأ كالآتي:-
(Whoever to the annoyance of others does any obscene or indecent act in a public place, Shall be punished with imprisonment for a term which may extend to one year or with fine or with both)
كما تقابل المادة 294 من قانون العقوبات الهندي والتي تقرأ :-
Who to the annoyance of others: (a) does any obscene act in any public .Or: 
(b) Shall be punished with imprisonment of either de......ion for a term which may extend to three months or with fine, or with both). 
كما أنها تقابل أيضاً المادة 200 من قانون عقوبات شمال نيجيريا و401 من قانون العقوبات العراقي لسنة 1969م والمادة 350 عقوبات البحرين و 321(1) عقوبات نيجيريا الإتحادية وليجوس و 204 عقوبات صومالي و317 عقوبات قطر. 
وعلى ضوء الوقائع والبينات المطروحة نناقش عناصر هذه المادة بطرح السؤال التالي :ـــ
هل كانت المتهمة ترتدي زيَّاً فاضحاً ومخلاً بالآداب العامة في مكان عام ؟
والإجابة على هذا السؤال تقتضي الوقوف على ماهية كلمة (فاضح) ومعيار الزي الفاضح ومدى إخلاله بالآداب العامة فقد جاء في لسان العرب لأبي الفضل جمال الدين الجزء (2) صفحة (545) بأن معنى كلمة فاضح لغة من فضح والاسم الفضيحة. وفضحة الصبح وهى بياضه وقيل فضحه كشفه وبيَّنه للأعين بضوئه.
وفي الاصطلاح أن الفاضح فعل مادي مخل بالحياء كما ورد بالمعجم الوسيط الجزء(2) صفحة (692).
ومعنى كلمة فاضح بالإنجليزي (Obscene) وهي تعني أن الفعل يكون فاضحاً إذا كان منفِّر أو مثيراً للاشمئزاز (Disgusting) أو غير مهذب أو بغيضاً (Repugnant) ... وذلك وفقاً للمقاييس الأخلاقية للمجتمع والآداب العامة. 
وقد استندت المحاكم الإنجليزية إلى معيار اللورد كوكبيرن (Lord Cockpurn ) في حيثياته في قضية (Regina .V. Hidin ) والتى ذكر فيها : ــ (الفعل يكون متسماً بمنافاة الآداب إذا كان من شأنه أن يؤدى إلى الانحطاط والإفساد ويكون له أثر على العقول ويسرى هذا التأثير اللا أخلاقي بصفة خاصة على الفتيات المراهقات).
" راجع مؤلف جرائم النشر الصحفي للدكتور / أحمد عبد المجيد".
وفي هذه الحالة الماثلة فإن المعيار الذي نأخذ به هو معيار الإسلام الذي تعتنقه المتهمة وأكثرية المجتمع السوداني وهو أن الزي الذي يظهر مفاتن المرأة في جسدها ماعدا الوجه والكفين يعدُّ زياً فاضحاً في معنى المادة 152 من القانون الجنائي لسنة 1991م لقوله عز وجل في سورة النور الآية (31) (( وقل للمؤمنات يغضضن من أبصارهن ويحفظن فروجهن ولا يبدين زينتهن إلا ما ظهر منها وليضربن بخمرهن على جيوبهن ...)).
كما أن جميع الأديان السماوية وقد دعت المرأة إلى العفة والحشمة ونهتها عن التبرج وإظهار المفاتن .
وعلى هذي هذه المبادئ فإن البينات الثابتة قد أوضحت بجلاء أن المتهمة كانت ترتدي زياً فاضحاً ومخلاً بالآداب العامة فقد ذكر الشاكي في أقواله بصفحة (2) من المحضر .
" المتهمة كانت ترتدي بنطلون ضيق وبلوزة ضيقة وأكمامها قصيرة وشفافة وبها فتحتين من الجنبات مع كمر البنطلون وكان رأسها كاشف لأنها ما كانت لابسة طرحة ".
كما جاءت بينة شاهد الاتهام الأول بصفحة (6) من المحضر تقول :ــ
" المتهمة كانت ترتدي بنطلون وبلوزة وأن البنطلون مُخزَّق وضيق وهو يظهر من تحته الفخذين وهيكل شكل الملابس الداخلية فلون النكس رؤيته واضحة وهو لون بيجي وان البلوزة أكمامها قصيرة تصل حتى الكوع وأنها شفافة وخفيفة تعكس كل شئ داخلها كسيور وشكل الستيانة وأن بداية الصدر ظاهرة لأن البلوزة فاتحة كما لها فتحتين من الأطراف بالطول من فوق إلى أسفل ، كما يوجد فارق بين التقاء البلوزة بحيث تظهر فتحة تمكن الرؤية للسُّرَّة والنكس الداخلى للمتهمة " 
وذات التفاصيل حكاها شاهد الاتهام الثاني في أقواله بصفحة (12) من المحضر:-
" المتهمة كانت لابسة بلوزة لونها أخضر وكانت قصيرة وشفافة تظهر سُرَّتها كما تظهر الستيانة وأن كُم البلوزة قصير يصل لغاية ما قبل الكوع ببسيط وكان بنطلونها ضيق والنكس الداخلي ظاهر وكانت كاشفة شعرها".
وبناء علي هذه البينات نقرر أن المتهمة كانت تتزيَّا بزي فاضح يظهر من خلاله كل أجزاء الجسم من مفاتن المرأة كما يظهر الملابس الداخلية وكاشفة شعر رأسها وهي تجلس داخل ملهى ليلي يعج بالرقص والغناء المختلط بين النساء والرجال وأن هذا المقهي يعتبر مكانا عاماً حسبما جاء تعريفه في تعليق الدكتور/ محمد محي الدين عوض علي هذه المادة بأن المكان العام هو الذي يغشاه الناس دون تمييز ومن هذا القبيل الطرق العامة والميادين العامة والمحال العامة ومحال الملاهي.
كما أوضحت السابقة القضائية حكومة السودان /ضد/ عبد الرحمن احمد وآخر مجلة 1981م صفحة(142) أن مضايقة الغير يقصد بها المضايقة الفعلية.
لذلك كان فعل المتهمة الفاضح في مكان عام قد شكل في حقيقته مضايقة فعلية للمواطن الذي لجأ بالشكوى للشرطة.
هذا وقد سبق وأن دفعت المتهمة بأنها موظفة لدي الإمم المتحدة وأنها بذلك تتمتع بحصانة دبلوماسية تمنع محاكمتها في هذه الإجراءات.وقد جاءت إفادة وزارة الخارجية السودانية في خطاب السيد/ وكيل وزارة الخارجية بالرقم:و خ/م/13/13/14 (UNMIS ) المؤرخ في 9/8/2009م بأن المتهمة لا تتمتع بالحصانة الدبلوماسية. وعليه فقد استمرت المحكمة في محاكمة المتهمة علي هدي المبدأ الذي أرسته سابقة (أماديلا الجيلاني ضد مصطفي حلمي) مجلة الأحكام القضائية 1983م صفحة (159) بأن الشهادة الصادرة من وزارة الخارجية السودانية بعدم تمتع الشخص بالحصانة الدبلوماسية تعتبر دليلاً قاطعاً على ما ورد فيها ولايطعن في صحتها لأن وزارة الخارجية هي الجهة الرسمية الوحيدة التى تقرر ذلك .
وبما أن الطلب المقدم من محامى الدفاع لا سند له قانوناً حيث أن هذه محاكمة إيجازية وأن ما ورد في الطلب من أسباب واهية ولا يسندها دليل... وعليه نقرر وباطمئنان تام أن المتهمة كانت داخل مقهى ليلي فيه غناء ورقص بين الرجال والنساء وكانت كاشفة لرأسها من دون غطاء وترتدي فستاناً يسمى بلوزة قصيرة الأكمام وتظهر صدرها ومن تحتها يظهر الجسم بمفاتنه كما أن البنطلون الذي ترتديه يظهر من ضيقه لون وشكل الملابس الداخلية ولذلك نقرر إدانة المتهمة لبنى أحمد حسين تحت المادة 152 من القانون الجنائي لسنة 1991م . 
صدر تحت توقيعي وختم المحكمة في اليوم السابع من سبتمبر 2009م .
مدثر الرشيد سيدأحمد 
قاضي المحكمة العامة
الخرطوم شمال
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
محمكة جنايات الخرطوم شمال
المدانة / لبنى أحمد حسين 
الحكم أو أي أمر نهائي آخر.
(1) الغرامة خمسمائة جنيه وبالعدم السجن لمدة شهر واحد من اليوم 7/9/2009م لمخالفة المادة 152 من القانون الجنائي لسنة 1991م.
تاريخ انتهاء الإجراءات 7/9/2009م
مدثر الرشيد سيدأحمد 
قاضي المحكمة العامة

*

----------

